# Group Buy Urgent Please read



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Unfortunately mu suppliers are showing zero stock for the Rancilio wands and the Puly Baby Descaler sachets and there is no indication of when stock will be received by them. S o if you don't wish to wait for either of these items please let me know on this thread ASAP.

Could a mod please sticky this.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

AH bum.

Ah well; thanks for the work Charlie; seems like you've gone to quite a bit of effort. The Italian company seem very...relaxed.

The brass plates are in stock I hope?! The organising is very much appreciated!

I'm guessing there is no point in asking for an ETA on the wands?

I'm not a huge milk drinker so not much of an issue for me. Looked very popular though. Would it be worth approaching some other suppliers? I'm not suggesting you do it, Charlie, but you may know whether it would be worth it.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

This particular supplier are where a lot of the retailers get their supplies from, I noticed earlier on Happy Donkey were saying they would have no Silvia wands until the 3rd week in February so I'd guess at around then, I can't find out any more until Monday and the UK office are open again. It's not as bad as during them summer when basically the whole of the Italian manufacturing industry just shuts down for 3-4 weeks for a summer break.

Everything else is in stock other than the items I stated above.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Charlie, please remove the wand and descaled sachets from my order. Just the dispersion plate now.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Remove wand from my order thank you Charlie


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok no prob as I said it would seem it's a general problem and they will send them out at no additional postage cost on the overall order when they have them in stock. As a guide Happy Donkey are saying 3rd week in Feb which is not far off anyway and as a guesstimate around £2 to post out inc the packaging. I'll try and get an update tomorrow when the UK office is open.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

OK everyone update time,

The supplier are saying 28th of March for the Rancilio Steam Wands and 1st of March for the Puly Caff. I would guess that if these guys have a wait for them so will most suppliers of the Silvia wands I'll order them anyway and get them to you asap.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have just paid by bank transfer, cheers Charlie.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks charlie!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Charlie I know it's double extra late in the day but is there any chance at all of joining in to get an IMS shower plate for a Fracino classic ?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll call the UK office in the morning, do you need the E61 style or the cherub style? i.e E61 has no screw in the middle? please let me know asap.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Charlie, that's brilliant.

E61 style please.

How do I pay you?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Let me see if I can add one 1st and then I'll pm you with payment details


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Charlie I just saw your pm, thank you. I can't reply as your inbox is full but I will find my reader and sort it


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just to update everyone. Eyedee is coming over tomorrow (Sunday) to help me with the mammoth task of sorting out, packaging and addressing everything, there'e some silly little jobs to do 1st though, unlike the boxes VST baskets come in the IMS ones don't state which they are, I just have a label on the plastic bag they're in so they need writing on, their is the odd one or two that are the only one of it's kind ordered so they're ok and I'm pretty sure I don't need to label the Rancilio wands and Gaggia brass blocks.

So all being well I should get most of it in the post on Monday or Tuesday, anyone who has ordered and is attending the Birmingham coffee/pub/curry crawl will get theirs hand delivered. I'll have everything posted out by Thursday at the latest as I will be immobile for a bit from March 2nd on.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool Charlie, I'll pick up mine on Friday. Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks again for organising all this Charlie!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

So the fruits of this mornings labours with many many thanks to Eyedee for his help:

  

2014-02-23 15.50.15 by charliejeal, on Flickr

They still need addressing and I need a few more envelopes to finish it all off but almost there !!!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I can see your newly aquired Castle speakers Charlie


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

glevum said:


> I can see your newly aquired Castle speakers Charlie


Nice aren't they but bloody heavy 23kg each, they sound great at low volume, but one driver needs looking at , as its not quite right when turned up, but I knew that when I was given them. They had a lot of plaster dust in the house when they started to malfunction so hopefully it's just a case of blowing out the gap between the magnet and voice coil. Failing that I've got the number of a guy who worked for Castle and can rebuild or recone drivers and a number of a place called Wilmslow Audio ( near Leicester) that someone has bought replacement drivers from. I'd prefer to get mine rebuilt or reconed as then they're at the correct spec so maybe a cost of £100-120 max to fix them works for me.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Good luck with the repair, i do like and miss the Castle sound. My Mordaunts weigh in at 30kg each.


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Charlie

do you mind if I pm you?

i have some castle Harlech speakers and one of the main drivers has a small crack in it.

I asked around but no one could help elsewhere some 6 months ago.

Its a shame they're not still in Skipton :-(


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah no problem pm away, the guy that repairs and recones isn't all that far away from Skipton and , I'm told, worked for Castle from the start right to the bitter end.


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Thanks

i might wait until you've cleared the shipment

;-D

looks like you need a chill !


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well this group buy certainly took on a life of it's own as well as taking over mine lol, last few bits will get posted tomorrow then got to clear the decks before Friday as I'm off to Birmingham and get back on Saturday and then on Sunday I get to have surgery that will give me a 2nd hole in my backside lol.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Charlie. I somehow completely missed this thread when it went up on the 8th. What's the current state of play with the wands?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Everything arrived with me last week.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool. Cheers Charlie.


----------

